# SE Louisiana Saturday



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Where did you put in at? I was in Hopedale this weekend. Hopedale marina was a pain to launch at.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Where did you put in at? I was in Hopedale this weekend. Hopedale marina was a pain to launch at.


Serignes, but it was a nightmare there too. Line of boats from sweetwater to a hundred yards past serignes.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Where did you put in at? I was in Hopedale this weekend. Hopedale marina was a pain to launch at.


I launched there Friday and it was a pain, couldn't imagine the weekend. All the trout guys know that the trout have moved inside so I'm sure it'll be crazy for the next couple weeks. 

I went running around looking for big fish too but all I could find was slots. We got 16 but all were 22-29" so nothing that took too much drag.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Can’t wait to come out there for those big girls! Roll Tide


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Can’t wait to come out there for those big girls! Roll Tide


you better leave all that bama noise back in SC when you come!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

lsunoe said:


> I launched there Friday and it was a pain, couldn't imagine the weekend. All the trout guys know that the trout have moved inside so I'm sure it'll be crazy for the next couple weeks.
> 
> I went running around looking for big fish too but all I could find was slots. We got 16 but all were 22-29" so nothing that took too much drag.


Nice trip. 29" reds don't take much drag on a Shimano Tranx or Tibor Riptide, but they are a lot of fun on 8 to 10 wt fly rods.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Nice trip. 29" reds don't take much drag on a Shimano Tranx or Tibor Riptide, but they are a lot of fun on 8 to 10 wt fly rods.


They were really fun on my new 6wt . Water was finally cool enough for me to feel comfortable throwing something below an 8wt.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> Serignes, but it was a nightmare there too. Line of boats from sweetwater to a hundred yards past serignes.


Is serignes the one with the falling down bulkhead that likes to chew up shiny new gelcoat?

We had 7 trucks, not inlcuding my own, in the parking lot when we launched at 8am. When I picked up, only four remained. The most I've ever seen is about a dozen.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is serignes the one with the falling down bulkhead that likes to chew up shiny new gelcoat?
> 
> We had 7 trucks, not inlcuding my own, in the parking lot when we launched at 8am. When I picked up, only four remained. The most I've ever seen is about a dozen.


Not sure about the gel coat hazard, but if you went Saturday you might not have been at serignes. The lot wasn't as full as sweetwater but there were still 40-50 truck/trailers at 6:30 am. About a third of them were still there when we picked up at 3:30.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> Not sure about the gel coat hazard, but if you went Saturday you might not have been at serignes. The lot wasn't as full as sweetwater but there were still 40-50 truck/trailers at 6:30 am. About a third of them were still there when we picked up at 3:30.


Oops! My bad for being unclear. We were not anywhere near Delacroix 

We don't fish the East side of the river at all anymore because of all the ramp traffic.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Oops! My bad for being unclear. We were not anywhere near Delacroix
> 
> We don't fish the East side of the river at all anymore because of all the ramp traffic.


I was supposed to fish Buras Friday but shit happens and I ended up at hopedale again


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd careful about saying which ramp you you're using. The last thing you want is your spot getting shat upon by every Tom Dick and Harry with a flats skiff.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

A lot of skiffs launching where we were saturday. But once we hit the marsh never saw any.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

And that's why I fish Monday thru Wed. in Delacroix year round. Duck season is upon us and the duck ponds will be off-limits until about 9-10 am in the mornings. I also fish reds in the ponds but the trout are center stage till the freezer is stocked. Saw lots of high end skiffs at the launches, Yellowfin, Man o war, Hells Bay, Islamorada and other affordable models.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There is one root cause for all the boats launching at various places. Its all the internet fishing reports.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> There is one root cause for all the boats launching at various places. Its all the internet fishing reports.


Or the accessibility of credit. Either way, there are plenty of fish for everyone. In my 10+ years of sight fishing the marsh, I have rarely ever fished within eye site of another poling skiff. About every 10th trip, I will catch a glimpse of someone on a platform off in the distance.

The best is fishing the Biloxi WMA and launching in Pass Christian. People think you are insane running a 16' tiller skiff across lake b, but once you get there its all yours. Plenty of people make the run, but in a 24' boat they aren't fishing the spots I am in!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> The best is fishing the Biloxi WMA and launching in Pass Christian. People think you are insane running a 16' tiller skiff across lake b, but once you get there its all yours. Plenty of people make the run, but in a 24' boat they aren't fishing the spots I am in!


shhhhhhh


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

E-money said:


> Serignes, but it was a nightmare there too. Line of boats from sweetwater to a hundred yards past serignes.


Rent a slip/hoist and problem solved, no more waiting, no more towing issues.....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

CurtisWright said:


> Or the accessibility of credit. Either way, there are plenty of fish for everyone. In my 10+ years of sight fishing the marsh, I have rarely ever fished within eye site of another poling skiff. About every 10th trip, I will catch a glimpse of someone on a platform off in the distance.
> 
> The best is fishing the Biloxi WMA and launching in Pass Christian. People think you are insane running a 16' tiller skiff across lake b, but once you get there its all yours. Plenty of people make the run, but in a 24' boat they aren't fishing the spots I am in!


Ever have to spend the night in the marsh cause its tooooo rough to return to d Pass?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> Or the accessibility of credit. Either way, there are plenty of fish for everyone. In my 10+ years of sight fishing the marsh, I have rarely ever fished within eye site of another poling skiff. About every 10th trip, I will catch a glimpse of someone on a platform off in the distance.
> 
> The best is fishing the Biloxi WMA and launching in Pass Christian. People think you are insane running a 16' tiller skiff across lake b, but once you get there its all yours. Plenty of people make the run, but in a 24' boat they aren't fishing the spots I am in!


Really when you look on the map it's a longer run from the dale then it is Pass Christian to get to those areas in the WMA. Just if the wind picks up it might be a rough ride back. For any skiff.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Ever have to spend the night in the marsh cause its tooooo rough to return to d Pass?


No, I carry enough fuel to run the inside back to Hopedale/Shell Beach. I have a few contacts for a places to stay in the area. May have to sleep on the floor in someone's living room.

I have camped out there on purpose plenty of times.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Really when you look on the map it's a longer run from the dale then it is Pass Christian to get to those areas in the WMA. Just if the wind picks up it might be a rough ride back. For any skiff.


Yea. There are usually about 10-12 weekends per year where the conditions are right for a poling skiff to get across. This is another huge reason why it never gets fished. Combine this with the fact that it takes 6 trips to figure out where the oysters and clean water are. If you see a poling skiff out there its likely a guide that made the run all the way from Hopedale.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> Yea. There are usually about 10-12 weekends per year where the conditions are right for a poling skiff to get across. This is another huge reason why it never gets fished. Combine this with the fact that it takes 6 trips to figure out where the oysters and clean water are. If you see a poling skiff out there its likely a guide that made the run all the way from Hopedale.


Right. My buddy is down there right now and they made a run towards there. About a 70 mile round trip is what he told me they did the other day. That makes me nervous on my little pro. haha He has a Marquesa so they ain't scared.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

lsunoe said:


> shhhhhhh


Ha, Yea. I compare my post to something Bob Lemay would post about the Glades. The area so vast and takes so much effort to get to and learn that it will never be overrun with boats. 
Also, The boat required to do it right is so tough on your body, especially crossing lake b, that only the most die hard lunatics are up for it.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

CurtisWright said:


> Ha, Yea. I compare my post to something Bob Lemay would post about the Glades. The area so vast and takes so much effort to get to and learn that it will never be overrun with boats.
> Also, The boat required to do it right is so tough on your body, especially crossing lake b, that only the most die hard lunatics are up for it.


That’s my favorite run. That’s mostly where my buddies and I fish. Hardly ever see other skiffs out there.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to run at night to the La. marsh during the Winter/Duck Season and camp in the boat for 2/3 days from Bayou Caddy. We used much larger boats back in 60/70's. And now since 1987 I have been using flats skiffs and tech skiffs so big water is a concern. Road rebuild is close to completion Monday in Delacroix....


----------

